# Hello from the UK (:



## MissKrissy (Sep 17, 2009)

Hiya! I joined 2 days ago and thought I'd pop on here and leave a lil message. I'm a new mac addict - not so much to the line, but I recently got my first job after graduating and.. well, you know the rest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Nice to meet you all x


----------



## wizzer3245 (Sep 17, 2009)

Ohhhh a staffordshire mac addict hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Finally i thought nobody round here liked mac haha
I'm from stoke
nice to see you hear
have fun


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 17, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## littlelight (Sep 18, 2009)

welcome!!


----------



## Susanne (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## nunu (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 20, 2009)

welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 21, 2009)

to Specktra!!


----------

